# Bumper Recommendation



## RobinZClark (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought some bumpers about six years ago that held up very well. The brand name has worn off them and I don't know what kind they are. Recently I purchased two different kinds of bumpers. They are torn after only one or two uses. I am looking for a recommendation for bumpers that do not tear. Price is not a concern.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Take a look at our new Ergo Fetch Bumpers. 

https://www.gunnersup.com/Gunners-Up-Ergo-Fetch-Bumper-p/gu-bumper.htm


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Are you wanting canvas bumpers? They will wear out faster than plastic or rubber but still should last quite a while. 
I have Avery, dokken, lucky dog and others. They all work and are all a distant second to real birds, ducks in particular.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Robyn, I have been pretty happy with the Avery bumpers I bought but like the “Airflow” bumpers best. Not because it forces them to hold in the middle, my young one will still hold like a cigar. But they throw great and are not too hard. They do have a surface texture which makes dirty quicker but a quick scrub with Softscrub gets that off. I almost never use canvas bumpers.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

NateB said:


> Robyn, I have been pretty happy with the Avery bumpers I bought but like the “Airflow” bumpers best. Not because it forces them to hold in the middle, my young one will still hold like a cigar. But they throw great and are not too hard. They do have a surface texture which makes dirty quicker but a quick scrub with Softscrub gets that off. I almost never use canvas bumpers.


Right after Airflow bumpers became available, I saw a video of an 8 week old Lab puppy making multiple little retrieves with an Airflow. Every time, the puppy held in the center. That impressed me so much, I became Airflow's first distributor. They were developed by Auburn University Vet School. There are multiple benefits: 1. The shape encourages a center hold. 2. They are one of only 2 bumpers made in the USA. 3. They are the only bumpers made of food grade plastic. All others are made of polyvinyl chloride, to the best of my knowledge. PVCs have been banned for children's toys since 2008 because it's toxic. 4. Due to the shape, 350% more air is delivered to the dog's lungs than standard shaped bumpers - significant if you're doing repetitive drills, e.g. pile work, etc.


----------



## junctureengraving (Sep 10, 2019)

Check the local stores for their availability and based on their reviews select those bumpers which will not wear and tear.


----------



## thomasdelange (Dec 10, 2019)

How much do you recommend? Thanks. I am looking for getting one.


----------



## Lamont Cyrus (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for the information. I did not know before


----------



## tonnyguetta (Nov 29, 2019)

If properly designed, both steel and aluminum bumpers perform excellently well during off-road use. However, aluminum is not the best option if you are into rock climbing as impacts tend to weaken aluminum bumpers by causing undue straining on the rivets and welded areas. Steel on the other hand can be dented without any sort of effect on the strength of bumper.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

tonnyguetta said:


> If properly designed, both steel and aluminum bumpers perform excellently well during off-road use. However, aluminum is not the best option if you are into rock climbing as impacts tend to weaken aluminum bumpers by causing undue straining on the rivets and welded areas. Steel on the other hand can be dented without any sort of effect on the strength of bumper.


LOL!!! Now here's a REAL dog trainer!!


----------



## jarrednose (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Smith said:


> Right after Airflow bumpers became available, I saw a video of an 8 week old Lab puppy making multiple little retrieves with an Airflow. Every time, the puppy held in the center. That impressed me so much, I became Airflow's first distributor. They were developed by Auburn University Vet School. There are multiple benefits: 1. The shape encourages a center hold. 2. They are one of only 2 bumpers made in the USA. 3. They are the only bumpers made of food grade plastic. All others are made of polyvinyl chloride, to the best of my knowledge. PVCs have been banned for children's toys since 2008 because it's toxic. 4. Due to the shape, 350% more air is delivered to the dog's lungs than standard shaped bumpers - significant if you're doing repetitive drills, e.g. pile work, etc.


I just heard how helpful those bumpers are. I'll just finish installing the railings and truck racks on the Ram and we'll off to the supermarket and grab one.


----------

